

Ask HN: Recommend some Broadcasts (by App.net) - kmfrk

The App.net guys launched their Broadcast system a short while ago (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.app.net&#x2F;2013&#x2F;11&#x2F;21&#x2F;announcing-app-net-broadcast&#x2F;). It&#x27;s basically a tool for subscribing to push notifications - a mix of Twitter and RSS feeds, if you will.<p>It is really hard to find people who are using this in interesting ways beyond mere RSS aggregation, so I was wondering if anyone had some good broadcasts to recommend.<p>So far, I am only subscribed to Pro Publica: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.net&#x2F;c&#x2F;2wtz.<p>YC also have a bunch of them: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;subscribe-to-y-combinators-broadcasts-via-app-dot-net.
======
kmfrk
Links:

[http://blog.app.net/2013/11/21/announcing-app-net-
broadcast/](http://blog.app.net/2013/11/21/announcing-app-net-broadcast/)

[https://app.net/c/2wtz](https://app.net/c/2wtz)

[http://blog.ycombinator.com/subscribe-to-y-combinators-
broad...](http://blog.ycombinator.com/subscribe-to-y-combinators-broadcasts-
via-app-dot-net)

